# XML: Element section content does not follow the DTD



## Diego (7. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von XML, mußte mich aber mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen und den Quellcode bearbeiten. LEider tritt nun, nach der Bearbeitung, eine Fehlermeldung auf ....

xmllint --valid --noout admin.xml

admin.xml:48: validity error: Element section content does not follow the DTD
Expecting (sectioninfo? , (title , subtitle? , titleabbrev?) , (toc | lot | index | glossary | bibliography)* , (((calloutlist | glosslist | itemizedlist | orderedlist | segmentedlist | simplelist | variablelist | caution | important | note | tip | warning | literallayout | programlisting | programlistingco | screen | screenco | screenshot | synopsis | cmdsynopsis | funcsynopsis | classsynopsis | fieldsynopsis | constructorsynopsis | destructorsynopsis | methodsynopsis | formalpara | para | simpara | address | blockquote | graphic | graphicco | mediaobject | mediaobjectco | informalequation | informalexample | informalfigure | informaltable | equation | example | figure | table | msgset | procedure | sidebar | qandaset | anchor | bridgehead | remark | highlights | abstract | authorblurb | epigraph | indexterm | beginpage)+ , (refentry* | section* | simplesect*)) | refentry+ | section+ | simplesect+) , (toc | lot | index | glossary | bibliography)*), got (title CDATA para para figure figure figure para para itemizedlist para para para figure para itemizedlist para figure )
    </section>
             ^


Wer kann mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen? 

... brauch ganz dringend unterstützung, da ich hier einfach nicht weiter komme.


Gruß Diego


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

gib mal code


----------



## Diego (7. Apr 2005)

Zeile 45 bis 50 von admin.xml



-----------------------
45 <!ENTITY common-mail SYSTEM "../common-manual/common-mail.xml">
46 <!ENTITY common-news SYSTEM "../common-manual/common-news.xml">
47 <!ENTITY common-seminaruebersicht SYSTEM "../common-manual/common-seminaruebersicht.xml">
48 <!ENTITY common-systemvoraussetzungen-benutzer SYSTEM "../common/common-systemvoraussetzungen-benutzer.xml">
49 <!ENTITY common-systemvoraussetzungen-server SYSTEM "../common/common-systemvoraussetzungen-server.xml">
50 <!ENTITY common-ueberblicksseite SYSTEM "../common-manual/common-ueberblicksseite.xml">
-----------------------


----------



## Diego (7. Apr 2005)

ich habe aus spaß die zeilen mal weggelöscht ... der fehler wir weiterhin angezeigt, auch mit der gleichen zeilennummer!

 :cry:


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Apr 2005)

in der Datei

../common/common-systemvoraussetzungen-benutzer.xml

ist ein Fehler (findest du relativ zu deiner Datei..)

=> und zwar ist da drin ein <section> Element, dessen Inhalt nicht zur zur DTD passt, musst du halt mal schauen...

allerdings ist die DTD reichlich komplex, und die vielen externen ENTITYs machen die Fehlersuche auch nicht einfacher...


----------



## Guest (7. Apr 2005)

dies scheint leider nicht der fehler zu sein. zum einen ist die datei ../common/common-systemvoraussetzungen-benutzer.xml  1a in Ordnung und zum anderen tritt der fehler eben auch auf, wenn ich die zeile 48 komplett weg lösche. er verweißt mich dann auch wieder auf die zeile 48, obwohl da dann ganz andere inhalte drin stehen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Apr 2005)

puuu

könnte die zeile 48 in irgendeiner anderen eingebundenen datei sein??

mach ma normalize (z.B. mit xmlnorm an der konsole) um die externen entities aufzulösen, dann das entstehende grosse doc nochmal parsen


----------

